# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Rabi-Ul-Awal Special

## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

Dubai plans world's first Holy Prophet museum


DUBAI (March 12, 2008): The booming Muslim Gulf emirate of Dubai announced Tuesday it will build the world's first museum dedicated to the life of the Holy Prophet. Dubai's ruler, Sheikh Mohammad bin Rashed al-Maktoum, has authorised construction of the museum to examine the legacy and message of Islam's founder, state media reported.

Source: Daily Business Recorder Karachi (12 March 2008)

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------

